# Wtf? Schwinn Classic Tire Blowout!



## Jeff54 (Mar 3, 2016)

What? I just rode this bike 7 days ago, nothing was wrong it's been parked and fine. Today I just noticed this. Huge Blowout from hell. And but, it did this all by its self, just sitting there, blowout near top of wheel at parked position. . It's a 2001 tire, I've never seen or heard of something like this, and the temperature round here has been awesome, 70-78 degrees. WTF?  It just blew up! Geez!

I blamed me wife for stabbing it!. [grin] she understood once she'd seen what happened as, it sure as hell looks stabbed.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 3, 2016)

THAT IS WHAT YOU CAN EXPECT FROM A CHEAP ASIAN MADE TIRE!
NOTHING MATCHES THE LIVIDITY OF MADE IN USA.
OLD USA MADE TIRES CAN LAST YEARS AND YEARS.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I've seen that before and agree with Wes--cheep azz tars. V/r Shawn


----------



## Duck (Mar 6, 2016)

Always be sure to pay top dollar for reproduction tires, to avoid this-


----------



## videoranger (Mar 8, 2016)

Those look pretty dried up


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 8, 2016)

videoranger said:


> Those look pretty dried up





Naw, the white wall is a little dried but the black rubber is still very soft and pliable. I opened it up a little so that you could see the edges of black rubber in photo, it's nice, moreover, as soft as new. . Maybe it's too dam soft when made in China.


----------



## spoker (Mar 8, 2016)

here are some nos ones,my camera didnt take very good pics,but in person they look like normal tires,ive had more prodlems with the old hard tires than ive had with current ones,you can run 65 psi in electra vintage diamond tires,try that with the oldies,


----------



## spoker (Mar 8, 2016)

also tires ive had that blow usually separate down between the tread,if you squeeze an old tire you can see the cords below the tread


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 8, 2016)

like this?


----------



## spoker (Mar 8, 2016)

ah yep


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 8, 2016)

Whelp, I have recalled that, the last time I'd rode the bike, I aired it up, felt a little hard and prob first time I'd aired it that much. I seriously doubt my pump could have gotten 60 LBS in there, but if so that's tops as, It's  {my cheap A compressor} usually tough to get 40 into it. It has a very, very slow, possible value leak so, I put just a little more air than usual, hard verses my usual softer pressure.  It was hours later before I set it away, it wasn't flat then. So, it popped sometime later, It may have popped during the 7 days after, but I frequent the area and did not notice until then. I suspect it popped 5 or 6 days later.

Freak on those pink fibers, they don't look like ripped or snapped threads. It looks like it's pulled the cord ends right out.

And, I have not taken it off yet, but, yeah, I can feel it with fingers, the tube has a big A. hole in it too.

I ain't new to airing tires. I may have put a little  to much air, but ke-rap, I've aired tires as hard or more, I'm ruling in the China Crap call. Chinese Ke-RAP!


----------



## Intense One (Mar 8, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> like this?



Air bag on a wheel?  When inflated, it will definitely stop you.....not sure what the sudden impact would do to your body


----------

